# Anyone want my gator skin?



## ronmac13 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's about 5.5ft-6ft long without the head. It'll need to be fleshed out, I have it covered with salt. I can't afford to have the head mounted and hide tanned. It's been checked with the dnr and has the cites tag. I just don't want a perfectly good skin to go to waste. If this isn't the right spot for this post I apologize and have no problem with it being deleted.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll take it.. Sending  you a PM


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 9, 2010)

Steve, are you back in GA?


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Danny,  I haven't left yet.. Still trying to sell my house...


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 16, 2010)

well you know you can sell the  skin got almost 300 dollars for my 8 footer


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 17, 2010)

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> well you know you can sell the  skin got almost 300 dollars for my 8 footer



Where? AmTam wasn't buying any last year. They said they were getting all their skins from LA and with the bad economy their was not as much of a demand for skins.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 17, 2010)

Will they buy heads to? I have a head that needs to go..


----------

